# Attempted Rack of Lamb last night



## vilasman (Jan 22, 2010)

I got a rack...
Trimmed all the fat off of it
got as much of the membrane off as I could
Got my mortar and pestle out and mixed up some dried rosemary
Italian herb salt and some Tony Checheries 
rubbed it really well with some olive oil
and then loaded the spice mix into a shaker can
and coated the meat really well on both sides

I was going to cook it low and slow at 250F
so I warmed the oven to 250
then DW decided she wanted some garlic bread so the oven went up to 400
I put the lamb in for the last 10 mins of this
then I turned it back down to 250 for about 15-20 mins
then I read a recipe on the net that said cook it hot so i cranked it to like 
375 
Then I some where that lamb is well done when the internal temp is around 150F
I check it.. some parts where 140 but others where 120-130 so I let it cook till the 120-130 part got to 150

Took it out let it sit for a few minutes and then dug in. I think it was done and the flavor was pretty good. I did see a little red in the thickest part.

Now. I can definitely taste how mustard... a lot of recipes that i have scene call for mustard would help. I can also tell that fresh herbs would be more intense. I trimmed all the fat off because it seemed like something Alton Brown would do... although, the whole time I was thinking the flavor is in the fat. I was also thinking the heart attack is in the fat.

Now for my questions 
Was I right to trim the fat and the membrane?
I am sure I left a few essential herbs out... I couldn't remember them when I was at the store
Is it best to cook lamb hot and fast or low and slow?
I got a little bit of fond/crust on it but how or can I get a good fond on it in a oven
then back down 200


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 22, 2010)

I trim "most of" the fat off... never ALL!  I recommend (and use) a digital probe thermometer that I insert through the meaty part of the rack. When it registers 130 I pull the pan.  The meat will continue to cook as it rests (while you make the sauce with the pan juices. You can leave the probe in and turned on to see how much more temp it absorbs.

We enjoy rack of lamb coated with a poultice of mustard and chopped fresh garlic and herbs. Add a little freshly ground pepper. No need for salt at all. The mustard takes care of it.


----------



## vilasman (Jan 22, 2010)

I have the Digital Thermometer, do i really need to trim off the membrane?


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 22, 2010)

vilasman said:


> I have the Digital Thermometer, do i really need to trim off the membrane?


 
The membrane is hard to chew and prevents anything you put on from flavoring the meat. I remove membranes from all meats that I cook.


----------

